# "2007" Hillbilly scores



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Are the scores from last year available on line? Not so much interested in the actual scores as I am the classes and number of archers in each class.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know where they are...give me a second or two


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know where they are...give me a second or two


Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

These aren't all offical...and there may be some people left off...but here is what we had...I know some of these are wrong though... VaVince shot on Sun...

Jesse Broadwater.. Jesse..................PMFS......554 558
Shane Wills.......... Theshooter..........PMFS......554 557
Brian Simpson....... Wvhasbeen..........PMFS......554 555
Chris Vandevender.Bowpoor...............MFS.......553 NA
Mike Cogar........... Mscjem................PMFS..... 553 550
Mile Leiter............ Mike2787.............PMFS......553 NA
Randy Hinkleman... Hinklemonster....... MFS....... 553 550
Darrin McCutcheon...Darrinm..............MFS........551 NA
Joe Rozmus.......... Jarlicker...............MFS....... 521 547 
Ken Raymond.........Rainman..............MFS...... .540 543
Andy Sines...........5spotbullseye........MFS.......543 NA
Al Avery...............Hammerit.............MFS...... .540 542
Scott Burnside................................MFS....... 542 NA
Dave Piktel...........10xring................ MFS.......541 543
Mike Lewis.....................................PMFS.... ..540 NA
Rick Wills....................................... MFS.......540 NA
Harold Cogar.........Cogar5858...........MFS........NA 539 
Mike Handmarsh.....Obt.................... MFS....... 538 518
Chris Johnson........youngjedi.............MFS.......NA 537 
Bob Taylor..................................... MBHFS....537 ????????????
Ed Bowen.............Rattleman............ MFS....... 535 NA
Bill Murphy..................................... SMMFS... 534 NA
John Patcher..................................MFS...... . 532 ????????????
Denis Daigle..........Grey Eagle............ MFS....... 525 530 
Rick Suck ...................................... SMFS..... 527 NA
Roger Miller.................................... MBHFS....526 ????????????
Nelson Mongrel............................... MBHFS....NA 526
Darrell Hunt...........Brown Hornet........ MFS....... 525 521 
Jeremy Travis....... Damn Yankee.........MFS....... 525 516
Pat Sargeant........ Psargeant............ MFS....... 524 ???
Corrine McKenzie....................... .....FFS........524 ???
Jerry Powers.................................. MBHFS....NA 524 
Scott Logue...................................MFS....... 523 NA
John Natolly................................... MFS....... 523 ???????????? 
Nathan Zimpfer...............................MFS....... 522 ????????????
Steve Brakeall................................ MFS....... 521 NA
Collen McGowan..............................FFS........52 1 NA
Greg Walker................................... MFS....... 520 ???????????
Dave Palmer..........Macaholic............MFS....... 499 518
Gary Gregory.........Gagreg................SMFS..... 514 ???????????
Craig Dzurk.................................... MFS....... 511 NA
Ryan Stitt.............Tcr1...................MFS...... .510 498
Mike Moncilovich............................. MFS.......NA 510 
Pete Githens..........Mroctober...........MBHFS....510 NA 
Britany kline...................................YAFFS..... 509 NA
Jerome Bell.................................... MFS....... 506 NA
Vince Santmyer.....Vavince...............MFS....... 502 ????
Michael Kocsan...............................MBHFS....493 ?????????????
Dave Clem..................................... SMBB......493 ???
Jerry Jones...........Mdbowhunter........MBHFS....492 NA 
Bryan Sniffen..................................MFS...... .489 NA
Robert Gagliard......Southpaaw...........MBHFS....487 ???
Jacob Crumit...................................YMFS..... NA 486 
Tom Martin.....................................MBHFS.. ..482 NA
Ms. Lucky.............Mslucky...............SFFS...... 468 460
Jimmy Ashley..................................MBHFS....4 49 ????????????
George Light Jr................................MBB.......447 NA
Mike Crumit....................................MBHFS... .NA 437 
Jessica Sniffen................................FFS........ 395 NA
Pete Thompson...............................SMMBB....NA 280 
Ronnie Lewis...................................SMFS...... 0


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks BH! I'll probably have a couple more questions later on the abbreviations, but will see if I can decipher them first.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks BH! I'll probably have a couple more questions later on the abbreviations, but will see if I can decipher them first.



PMFS- PRO Mens FS
MFS - Mens FS
YAFFS- Young Adult Female FS
SMFS- Senior Mens FS
SMBB- Senior Mens bare bow

I think you can figure out the last one or two :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Got it - thanks

Kinda wondering though - thought I had read somewhere that there was 130+ shooters - only see a little over 60 listed.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Got it - thanks
> 
> Kinda wondering though - thought I had read somewhere that there was 130+ shooters - only see a little over 60 listed.


:noidea: 

You need to talk to WV Hasbeen about that one.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :noidea:
> 
> You need to talk to WV Hasbeen about that one.


May be his numbers can't be trusted, no matter what the subject. :wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Now I know I am not playing this year! 

I finished dead last in the 50's group and the rats have only gotten bigger and faster.....


I just don't see me having a "Rocco" moment on the Hill this year.....

You kiddies have fun and I will see you at the pig roast!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Boo.....

I have heard of PROs getting boo-boo lips...but being skeered...:embara:

Come on Darrin....we will just sign you up as Spec:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> Now I know I am not playing this year!
> 
> I finished dead last in the 50's group and the rats have only gotten bigger and faster.....
> 
> ...


:chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Well if you're plannin' on being Rocco Darrin........................then I will just have to be Tiger....................flat tire and all!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well if you're plannin' on being Rocco Darrin........................then I will just have to be Tiger....................flat tire and all!!!


Shoot get close enough to me and i'll kick ya in the back of the knee!!!!!!!:tongue: I wear a blinder for a reason!!!!!!!! :tongue: Youre in my sights and not much longer till im within stompin distance!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Shoot get close enough to me and i'll kick ya in the back of the knee!!!!!!!:tongue: I wear a blinder for a reason!!!!!!!! :tongue: Youre in my sights and not much longer till im within stompin distance!!!!!!!:wink:


You've never even seen hills like this let alone attempted to conquer them....................

you won't have a chance to kick me cause your jaw will be on the ground in awe of the very 1st target!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

hinkelmonster said:


> you've Never Even Seen Hills Like This Let Alone Attempted To Conquer Them....................
> 
> You Won't Have A Chance To Kick Me Cause Your Jaw Will Be On The Ground In Awe Of The Very 1st Target!!!!


Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

```
......Southpaaw...........MBHFS....487 ???
```

OHHHH booooy ! 

i forget how much work ive yet to go !!! 

thats allright, all challenges remain..... 

ive got the same bow, but new strings and sight ...... just not enough 

skeeels !! its ON !! :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> ......Southpaaw...........MBHFS....487 ???
> ```
> 
> ...



Skeeels? Heck, it's ALL luck south-paaw! :wink:

I've shot more this year than last year...so who knows.  Just gonna go there and let 'em fly.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You've never even seen hills like this let alone attempted to conquer them....................
> 
> you won't have a chance to kick me cause your jaw will be on the ground in awe of the very 1st target!!!!


I say we stick him with me and Vince....I want to see him cuss the Hill:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I say we stick him with me and Vince....I want to see him cuss the Hill:wink:


Or have him shoot with Lucky sans bubble...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Or have him shoot with Lucky sans bubble...




I was thinking that also....maybe we can let Lucky teach him the ways of the Hill Billy:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Or have him shoot with Lucky sans bubble...


I think she's bubblin this year... :wink: :nod:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think she's bubblin this year... :wink: :nod:


Depends on what kind of bubblin' you're talking about...:wink: I'm not sure she has one in her scope..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Depends on what kind of bubblin' you're talking about...:wink: I'm not sure she has one in her scope..


:zip: :chortle:

Well, she did earlier this year... perhaps it's lost it's fizz?? :noidea: :lol:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You've never even seen hills like this let alone attempted to conquer them....................
> 
> you won't have a chance to kick me cause your jaw will be on the ground in awe of the very 1st target!!!!


You keep thinkin that i'll have hornet cussin me for showin yall how big a wussies yall are over some little hill!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> You keep thinkin that i'll have hornet cussin me for showin yall how big a wussies yall are over some little hill!!!!!!:wink:


I am not one of the ones that complains about that course being tough....:wink:

and from what I have heard....you haven't been on a course that is anything like the one on the Hill.

Now all I want to know is....if you have your "bow problem" excuses written down to bring with you? and we have been keeping track of the ones you have used already:embara:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

ouch...what say ye' Baker...


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not one of the ones that complains about that course being tough....:wink:
> 
> and from what I have heard....you haven't been on a course that is anything like the one on the Hill.
> 
> Now all I want to know is....if you have your "bow problem" excuses written down to bring with you? and we have been keeping track of the ones you have used already:embara:


Ouch...... That'll leave a mark


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not one of the ones that complains about that course being tough....:wink:
> 
> and from what I have heard....you haven't been on a course that is anything like the one on the Hill.
> 
> Now all I want to know is....if you have your "bow problem" excuses written down to bring with you? and we have been keeping track of the ones you have used already:embara:


Yea you got me ive never shot a 80 you gotta cut 4 on to hit the top of the spot or a 65 you gotta give all the bubble and still hold off....

Ive shot ranges that didnt last but a couple years my old range bein one of em and it was full of hills bumps and lumps.......

I live in the mountians so ive shot on a hill or two.........dozen:wink:

So all i can say now is man up and put your crispie where your mouth is!!!!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Yea you got me ive never shot a 80 you gotta cut 4 on to hit the top of the spot or a 65 you gotta give all the bubble and still hold off....
> 
> Ive shot ranges that didnt last but a couple years my old range bein one of em and it was full of hills bumps and lumps.......
> 
> ...


What I want to know is......Other then are your excusess ready...how you are going to come take all these crispies on the Hill when you aren't even putting up the scores to take crispies from last year...:doh:

Of course you are gonna take my crispie, Sitckies, macs and a few others....but hell if you don't being the great hinky hunter:embara: you better turn your bow in when you turn your card in:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

alright...you have been reading for 15 mins....does it really take that long to come up with something witty:embara:

You guys hold him down while I head for home:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> What I want to know is......Other then are your excusess ready...how you are going to come take all these crispies on the Hill when you aren't even putting up the scores to take crispies from last year...:doh:
> 
> Of course you are gonna take my crispie, Sitckies, macs and a few others....but hell if you don't being the great hinky hunter:embara: you better turn your bow in when you turn your card in:wink:



I know im not ready to set down the best of the best but i can hold my own and not get embarressed at least......

Excusses......EXCUSSES...... Yea i'll bring em and let you use em cause youre gonna need em!!!!!!!!! 

My average is a 548.66667 and im willing to bet that im within 2 points of that both days!!!!!!!!

I didnt say nothing about anybody elses crispies except yours 
anyways!!!!!

Hinky Hunter :tongue: that was pretty funny but its gonna be a while before i can hang with that bunch cause when your PB is about what they average then its not time to send em home with the red butt... Trust you me they will get me but not for long cause im "huntin" for the big dogs but until im ready i'll just keep whoopin up on the JVers........


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> alright...you have been reading for 15 mins....does it really take that long to come up with something witty:embara:
> 
> You guys hold him down while I head for home:wink:


im laying hardwood floors im catchin this as I run back and fourth from the saw cuttin!!!!! Some of us have real jobs!!!!!!:wink::tongue:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Hornet, why did you have to post those scores . It was embarrasing last year. But I DID HAVE 3RD AXIS TROUBLES. No doubt I will smash last years score.

Brad, I bet you will shoot your average the first day and better it the 2nd. I will call you this weekend.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I know im not ready to set down the best of the best but i can hold my own and not get embarressed at least......
> 
> Excusses......EXCUSSES...... Yea i'll bring em and let you use em cause youre gonna need em!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


That's the difference between me and you....and guys like the ones you are chasing after....we don't care if we get embarrassed....those that worry about embarrassing themselves are the only ones that get embarrased:wink:

You want a crispie....I'll send you one tomorrow....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> im laying hardwood floors im catchin this as I run back and fourth from the saw cuttin!!!!! Some of us have real jobs!!!!!!:wink::tongue:


Jobs that put you on your hands and knees.....so what your saying is that your a :zip::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Hornet, why did you have to post those scores . It was embarrasing last year. But I DID HAVE 3RD AXIS TROUBLES. No doubt I will smash last years score.
> 
> Brad, I bet you will shoot your average the first day and better it the 2nd. I will call you this weekend.


I will voouch for the problems....I have two numbers in my head for you.....


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

If these hills are that big, maybe I should bring my moutain bike instead of my bow...either way I'll have fun!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

There are some good trails to ride on up there. Lots of loose rocks to trip you up. Bring your helmet and lots of band aids. Once you get used to walking the trails maybe you could ride on em.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I could hear the next excuss already. I had to work all week. I got caluses on my blisters.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

!


Brown Hornet said:


> Jobs that put you on your hands and knees.....so what your saying is that your ahard working electrician who is low on work so does what he has to to make ends meet and also get enough money to come to shoots like this one and learn from the best and talk smack to the rest!!!!!!!!! :zip::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Look at the big brain on Brad :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, started this thread with the expectation of someone providing a link to last year's scores and then the thread falling off page 1 in a matter of hours/days.

But it must have brought back both good & bad memories for some. :wink:

Anyway, if all goes as planned there'll be one more name/score to add to this year's scores in the SMFS.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look at the big brain on Brad :wink:


DOES HE LOOK LIKE A BIOTCH??????? Whhhaaaat?? Say What again.... I double dare you!!:wink:


One the BEST movies ever if not the best!!!!!!!!!!! Do you mind if I have some of your tasty beverage???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> DOES HE LOOK LIKE A BIOTCH??????? Whhhaaaat?? Say What again.... I double dare you!!:wink:
> 
> 
> One the BEST movies ever if not the best!!!!!!!!!!! Do you mind if I have some of your tasty beverage???


Hey you flock of seagulls.....where you got the chit hide at?

That is my favorite movie of all times


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look at the big brain on Brad :wink:


It took me til midnight last night to conjure that one up!!!!!!:wink::tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> It took me til midnight last night to conjure that one up!!!!!!:wink::tongue:


I thought I smelled something funny last night:tongue:


----------

